# Beau's Puppy Pictures



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

I can't believe how dark his hair was! He is such an icy white now!


----------



## Princess Dollie (Jan 15, 2011)

He is the cutest thing ever. (Biased? Non)


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Wow! Beau is such a little sweety. His eyes and creamy coat could melt my heart in a second. He has grown up to look very regal, just like his mother. I've always envied his ear and tail feathers.

I also enjoyed seeing his proud poodle picture.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Absolutely adorable!!!! And he does look just like his mama. (Jäger looks like his mommy, too!)


----------



## Sutton Bend (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks for my puppy fix! He was too adorable then, and oh so handsome now. His coat color changed a lot. Poodle hugs Beau!


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

How cute is that??? He's adorable, now and then! It is amazing how much he resembles his mom.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Wow he looks SO much like his dam!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I love his puppy color! Such sweetness in his face. Of course, he is a very handsome young man now. He and his mother have the most incredible ears!!
_


----------



## jazzipoodle (Mar 30, 2010)

What a pretty boy! He was a darling puppy who has matured into a beautiful dog.


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Aww,he was cute as a button and one handsome devil now!!!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Absolutely Adorable! What a beauty! Wonderful pictures!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

A beautiful baby who turned into a Hottie McButterpants!


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

How lucky you are to have those pictures.. he was just the most adorable little thing


----------



## 4Paws (Dec 11, 2010)

What wonderful puppy pictures!! He looks just like pretty mommy! Beau is beautiful <3


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

What a family resemblance! He is her spitting image! Thank you for sharing these adorable pix....amazing how creamy he was and how white today...he is so strikingly beautiful!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Beau looks so cute and sure looks like his momma! What a beautiful white coat!


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

I, too, can't believe how pure white he is now. I think Gigi is following in his footsteps, because the apricot on her ears is really lightening up now.

And as beautiful as his mother is, I have to say that I think Beau is a bit more stunning and regal looking. His ears are to die for. I just love him! ♥


----------

